
Kim Kardashian “Freezing” Instagram and Facebook Accounts - sna1l
https://twitter.com/KimKardashian/status/1305942213667557378
======
just-juan-post
Hoping it's permanent.

------
firebaze
Please no Kardashian on HN.

------
rvz
> Twitter for iPhone

Twitter user discovers social media screen time.

Move along now, nothing to see here.

